# Help an Old Vet out



## hgbjr (May 15, 2008)

I hate to ask, but Im on short time. My cousin is in from cali,that I haven't seen in over 40 years. We are both old military and police vets that have seen maybe a little too much service and neither can walk so well anymore. I live most of my outdoor life vicariously through your posts here on these forums and usually stay pretty quiet, sharing very little but appreciating all the stories and especially the stories and photos. anyway, now I would like to ask if anyone is catching anything at Lake Isabella, or any of the paylakes close in the area? I figure, they would be the easiest accessable, cheapest, and where we could sit , talk, and still maybe catch a fish. Timelines tight, I only have Saturday to get it done. So, any info. would be greatly appreciated, I'll check throughout the day. Thank You. JB


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't know if anyone is catching anything but I stop at lake Isabella on Fridays to get bait and see quite a few people fishing. Looks like good easy assess to the banks. They are remodeling the deck area so that was closed last week.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I cant help you on your question. but as a disabled vet myself let me thank you for all your service. I do wish you luck fishing no matter where you fish. but just spending time with him and sharing old war stories will be priceless. I don't mean war war stories but stories about how you've lived.

and by the way you don't have 1 post for each yr you've been a member on ogf. surely you have a few clean jokes you could post.
sherman


----------



## hgbjr (May 15, 2008)

I want to thank you 2 for your help, we had a great visit, no fish, but great talk. Anyway Sherman, I have found usually my posts are met with some1 always taking it negative and starting an argument or at least trying and its just not my style. I'd just rather enjoy some of the stories and photo's, some of these guys could write for stream and field. Jokes, I've got a few. but it usually takes another cop to enjoy em, anyway, heregoes:: cop pulls guy over for runnin stop sign, immediately man says But "officer I slowed down " "Yes" the officer says but you didn't stop! This continues several times till eventually the officer tells the man to step from his vehicle, the officer then pulls his nightstick and begins striking the man on his back repeatedly and the man yells "stop,, stop" the officer asks " do you want me to slow down or stop? " Thanks again JB


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hgbjr said:


> I want to thank you 2 for your help, we had a great visit, no fish, but great talk. Anyway Sherman, I have found usually my posts are met with some1 always taking it negative and starting an argument or at least trying and its just not my style. I'd just rather enjoy some of the stories and photo's, some of these guys could write for stream and field. Jokes, I've got a few. but it usually takes another cop to enjoy em, anyway, heregoes:: cop pulls guy over for runnin stop sign, immediately man says But "officer I slowed down " "Yes" the officer says but you didn't stop! This continues several times till eventually the officer tells the man to step from his vehicle, the officer then pulls his nightstick and begins striking the man on his back repeatedly and the man yells "stop,, stop" the officer asks " do you want me to slow down or stop? " Thanks again JB


it doesn't take a cop to enjoy that one. its my laugh of the day.

as for the sh#t birds that posts negative posts on your threads you have to ignore them or tell them if they don't like your thread to not read it. we all have to deal with that 10% thats sh#t birds in every thing we do in life. my senior drill instructor in marine corps taught me this.
sherman


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

hgbjr said:


> I want to thank you 2 for your help, we had a great visit, no fish, but great talk. Anyway Sherman, I have found usually my posts are met with some1 always taking it negative and starting an argument or at least trying and its just not my style. I'd just rather enjoy some of the stories and photo's, some of these guys could write for stream and field. Jokes, I've got a few. but it usually takes another cop to enjoy em, anyway, heregoes:: cop pulls guy over for runnin stop sign, immediately man says But "officer I slowed down " "Yes" the officer says but you didn't stop! This continues several times till eventually the officer tells the man to step from his vehicle, the officer then pulls his nightstick and begins striking the man on his back repeatedly and the man yells "stop,, stop" the officer asks " do you want me to slow down or stop? " Thanks again JB


LIKE could always read a couple more like that. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

And I forgot to thank you for your service, one vet to another. Now my cop joke that I've known happen to couple people.
Guy pulls up to a stop sign. Does the California roll. Cop pulls him over and tells him he didn't stop for the stop sign. Guy said he stopped and looked both ways. Cop says but you didn't come to a complete stop. Guy ask what's the difference. Cop says about 50 dollars.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

A guy pulls up to a red light, slows down just a bit, looks both ways and hits the horn as he blows thru the light ... a block later a cop pulls him over ... 
Cop: Sir, I saw you run that red light back there
Perp: I'm in kind of a hurry, I looked both ways and beeped the horn ...
Cop: (slapping the side of his head as he hands him the ticket) well there ya go, that was a 2 beep light


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you for your service and good joke!


----------



## TOS (Sep 3, 2014)

Disabled vet here as well ( Retired Air Force). Thats great spending time with an old military buddy especially fishing. I live close to Isabella and have fished there many times with little luck. I have seen some trout taken out of there right after they stock it and there is supposed to be good catfishing there but im not much on catfishing. Id be inclined yo go to caesers creek or cowan. Good luck.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

hgbjr said:


> I want to thank you 2 for your help, we had a great visit, no fish, but great talk. Anyway Sherman, I have found usually my posts are met with some1 always taking it negative and starting an argument or at least trying and its just not my style. I'd just rather enjoy some of the stories and photo's, some of these guys could write for stream and field. Jokes, I've got a few. but it usually takes another cop to enjoy em, anyway, heregoes:: cop pulls guy over for runnin stop sign, immediately man says But "officer I slowed down " "Yes" the officer says but you didn't stop! This continues several times till eventually the officer tells the man to step from his vehicle, the officer then pulls his nightstick and begins striking the man on his back repeatedly and the man yells "stop,, stop" the officer asks " do you want me to slow down or stop? " Thanks again JB


Here's one … a man runs a red light and gets pulled over by a patrolman and the cop says "you know you ran the light back there. Why wouldn't you stop after seeing my flashing lights ?" and the man says ''I know officer, but I got a lot on my mind. My wife ran away with a cop and I thought you were him."


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

The OP ask about fishing information about a specific lake.
Why hi-jack the thread by suggesting jokes...there's a forum for that.
Please stay on topic?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

OK, Got a good one here.

A moderator walks in to a bar.... nah better not....


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Lewzer said:


> OK, Got a good one here.
> 
> A moderator walks in to a bar.... nah better not....


Yeah, maybe you shouldn't....


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Guy gets pulled over. Cop said your eyes look glassy you been drinking? He said, “no”! Yours looked glazed, been eatin doughnuts?


Sorry! Too cold to fish!

Happy Veterans Day too Yah!


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

It may help if you specify where you live. Then the members on here will have a better idea of which waters to recommend. If you're around the Dayton area, I have lots of experience with the Metroparks waters.


----------

